

Ask HN: Whats your stock portfolio/gains look like? - coralreef

My portfolio: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;aDJPg6Z.png<p>Held AAPL since last year. Got lucky with my NFLX timing. I bought GPRO mid-day on its first day, its the stock I&#x27;m least sure about so I may sell on any negative news.<p>AMZN and GOOG I guess I bought at peak prices, but I believe in those companies so I&#x27;m fine riding them out.<p>Yours?
======
oldspiceman
SPY 1 year return is 22%. It's cool if you want to buy single stocks and not
index funds, but you should diversify your holdings. At least purchase 5 more
names.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diversification_(finance)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diversification_\(finance\))

------
byoung2
I'm a dividend investor, so I don't pay as much attention to big gains as long
as a stock retains its value or goes up slightly and keeps paying dividends,
I'm happy. Over the last 3 years, I've averaged 9% annual returns using a mix
of REITs, other high yield dividend stocks, and Dogs of the Dow.

~~~
mrfusion
I've been looking into REITs. I'd love to get some advice from you. Maybe
shoot me an email if you don't want to comment on here.

------
akg_67
I am wondering what is the purpose of such "Ask HN" question. Is it just your
way of showing off that how good you are in picking stocks? Don't confuse luck
for skills in the market.

------
davidddavidson
Index Funds -

401k (Schwab): SCHB, SCHH, SCHF, SCHC, SCHE

Roth IRA (Vanguard): VTI, VXUS, VNQ, VNQI

Taxable Brokerage (Vanguard): VTI and VXUS only

------
PaulHoule
XIV up 300% on my watch!

~~~
nicholas73
Nice gain. Do you hold it or do you trade it, say based on the market
technicals and futures rollover curve?

I tried the opposite with UVXY and found it difficult to eke gains. I might
sell everything and buy XIV or SVXY next correction lol.

~~~
PaulHoule
I just hold. XIV does have violent downswings, but it tends to bounce back
quickly because everybody wants to buy volatility after a market correction.

